# Can Anybody Tell me what kind of tree this is?



## ChipDoogle (Dec 10, 2009)

Wonder If anyone can tell me what this big boy tree is. My guess was red oak, as it had that pinkish swirl thru the middle. You can see the endgrain on a couple of the pics. It's the first series of pics on the link. The neighbors told me it had been struck by lighting 7 years ago, so it was good and dead by the time we got to it. Don't you just love when people put stuff off, aside from a small ding on the edge of the garage all went well. The sections would just explode when you took them. There were quite a bit of cottonwood in the area, but for being dead 7 years it was still way to heavy for that. Anyways if anybody has any idea what kind of tree this is I would be interested to know. It is was in the Indianapolis area.

Thanks, Ryan
:newbie:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=420516551&albumID=1368380&imageID=17642808


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 10, 2009)

ChipDoogle said:


> Wonder If anyone can tell me what this big boy tree is. My guess was red oak, as it had that pinkish swirl thru the middle. You can see the endgrain on a couple of the pics. It's the first series of pics on the link. The neighbors told me it had been struck by lighting 7 years ago, so it was good and dead by the time we got to it. Don't you just love when people put stuff off, aside from a small ding on the edge of the garage all went well. The sections would just explode when you took them. There were quite a bit of cottonwood in the area, but for being dead 7 years it was still way to heavy for that. Anyways if anybody has any idea what kind of tree this is I would be interested to know. It is was in the Indianapolis area.
> 
> Thanks, Ryan
> :newbie:
> ...


do you have pics of the trunk wood? Did it have an oder to it when you cut into it? Closer up pics would be a help.


----------



## underwor (Dec 10, 2009)

My first inclination is an elm, just based on form and the way the bark is coming off. A close up of the wood would help confirm it for sure.


----------



## flotek (Dec 10, 2009)

looks like locust


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 10, 2009)

It is definitely NOT red oak.


----------



## ChipDoogle (Dec 10, 2009)

*I added some more pics*

When you click the link and it opens up, click "back to albums". Then go to page 2 there is some close ups on there. As far as an odor, nothing out of the ordinary that I remember. When we drilled it prior to removal a bunch of white juice came out of it. Do elms get this big, and if so what kind? I guesstimate the tree to be somewhere between 125 and 150 years old. It was 105 to 110' tall and 50" diameter from the ground to 45' before it forked. Just remembered I got some split on the woodrack, I will go take a pic and throw that on there to. Ok I took 3 pics of a split piece of wood so you can see the grain.


----------



## Greenthorn (Dec 10, 2009)

My votes for Cottonwood.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 10, 2009)

*get this book*

http://www.amazon.com/Sibley-Guide-Trees-David-Allen/dp/037541519X


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2009)

The tree in the pic gallery that is dead and has the ratchet straps is an elm.

I just want to say that is is unwise to work with a pole saw above you. I know, I know there are exceptions but try to remember to take the time and energy to either stow it far away or below you.


----------



## underwor (Dec 10, 2009)

As stringy as it split, I am still saying elm, most likely American or Red (Slippery). If you look at the end of a log, does the growth increment look like it has a WWWWW type pattern in the cell growth? Also on the old bark, are there alternate layers of red and tan or light and dark red? These would be indicators of elm. American or slippery in particular.


----------



## underwor (Dec 11, 2009)

I guess based on the bark that is still attached in the one photo and the poor compartmentalization in the one end of the log, I could go with Cottonwood also.


----------



## ChipDoogle (Dec 11, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> If the one photo that says 'the bark was over four inches thick' is the tree we are discussing then I'd have to say cottonwood like was said earlier. I've never seen elm bark that thick. Sure does look like elm though how the bark fell off.



Yeah I dug up a piece of bark i saved, it was more like 1 1/2 to 2" thick, the 4" was incorrect, my bad. 

So Sounds like it is an elm, good to know, and thanks for your reply's


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2009)

If it held a hinge well being that dead, it was definitely an elm.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2009)

BTW: I know you said you didnt do it, but what exactly was the deal with that notch (term used loosely) on the butt there??


----------



## ChipDoogle (Dec 11, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> BTW: I know you said you didnt do it, but what exactly was the deal with that notch (term used loosely) on the butt there??



Yeah, the facecut. I dropped the crown out of the tree. The guy I was subbing for insisted on doing the facecut, then when he could not get it to work for him and was becoming exhausted, the gentlemen in the video (link below) saved it best he could. We had to drop it right between 2 sections of fence, and that's where it went. I know your supposed to take a fifth of the diameter in the face cut. I think part of the reason they went deeper was because the buttresses stuck out so far. I was in the skidsteer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KF9jc9Ylds


----------



## ChipDoogle (Dec 11, 2009)

treemandan said:


> The tree in the pic gallery that is dead and has the ratchet straps is an elm.
> 
> I just want to say that is is unwise to work with a pole saw above you. I know, I know there are exceptions but try to remember to take the time and energy to either stow it far away or below you.


"POLE SAW IN TREE"
I assume your referring to the pics of me in the whitepine. I was taking a break having a smoke, and my groundie took a couple pics of me posing/goofing in the tree. And yes once back to real work, the pole saw was below me.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 11, 2009)

ChipDoogle said:


> Yeah, the facecut. I dropped the crown out of the tree. The guy I was subbing for insisted on doing the facecut, then when he could not get it to work for him and was becoming exhausted, the gentlemen in the video (link below) saved it best he could. We had to drop it right between 2 sections of fence, and that's where it went. I know your supposed to take a fifth of the diameter in the face cut. I think part of the reason they went deeper was because the buttresses stuck out so far. I was in the skidsteer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KF9jc9Ylds



Don't you hate when somebody pulls something like that? It actually didn't look to bad and I thought it was cut that way to keep the hinge intact kinda like they do when cutting redwoods and such.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 11, 2009)

ChipDoogle said:


> "POLE SAW IN TREE"
> I assume your referring to the pics of me in the whitepine. I was taking a break having a smoke, and my groundie took a couple pics of me posing/goofing in the tree. And yes once back to real work, the pole saw was below me.



Sounds good but who gave you permission to take a break?


----------



## NJTreeworker (Dec 11, 2009)

damn that thing was really really dead... how large was the base diameter?? you rigged off of itself?? how rotted was the main trunk


----------



## ChipDoogle (Dec 12, 2009)

NJTreeworker said:


> damn that thing was really really dead... how large was the base diameter?? you rigged off of itself?? how rotted was the main trunk



Yeah a neighbor told me it was struck by lighing in 2002, And yeah we rigged off of itself. I have yet to do a crane removal, after doing this one, I think that's the route that should have been taken. The base diameter was 50" and the main trunk was not rotted. Here was the worst problem, whenever we took a piece it would explode when we took it. Here is a video of us taking a section.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em3wS3xXLcM


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 12, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> It is definitely NOT red oak.



maybe tulp:biggrinbounce2: tom trees


----------



## NEfellar (Dec 14, 2009)

Definitely and elm , trying spitting a piece of it you will know for sure  . Have one half alive still in my yard one of the only survivors left in town .


----------



## ChipDoogle (Dec 14, 2009)

NEfellar said:


> Definitely and elm , trying spitting a piece of it you will know for sure  . Have one half alive still in my yard one of the only survivors left in town .



Yeah even dead as #### with a New Rayco HD splitter it was like hell splitting some of the pieces. Some of them would get stuck on the maul split a quarter of the way and I would have to beat them off with sledge and rotated piece till it would cut. But the stuff burns great.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 26, 2009)

Question: When did the garage get that gash on the facia board?

And BTW I thought it was Ulmus rubra as well......


----------



## ccrider2240 (Dec 26, 2009)

My 7 year old says its a dead tree with a bad crotch.


----------



## ChipDoogle (Jan 7, 2010)

limbwalker54 said:


> Question: When did the garage get that gash on the facia board?
> 
> And BTW I thought it was Ulmus rubra as well......



I have never heard of slippery elm to grow to that size. That is why I believe it to be from the feedback I got on here, and further research that it is Ulmus americana


----------



## des170stihl (Jan 7, 2010)

*Not Red Oak*

Here in Norh Carolina we have an abundunce of Red Oak. I,d put all my money on that it,s certainly not Oak.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 8, 2010)

The first pic of the profile I thought it looked like a big old Elm, I had to pull out my pocket guide to confirm. The American Elms we took down in DC when I was a kid had a much thinner bark. The pocket guide says the slippery Elm has a deeply furrowed bark. That matches. Split wood definately looks like stringy old Elm. I agree with the Elm votes, Joe.


----------



## trost66 (Jan 31, 2010)

My vote is for slippery elm. We took down a big on like that last year. The one we did measured 56 inch across. It has a really cool color to it when you first cut it. Really redish color. Once it dries gets a little lighter color.


----------



## superherk (Feb 2, 2010)

i wouls say elm, i cut alot of it here


----------



## stickthrower (Feb 21, 2010)

+1 on the elm


----------



## brushbandit (Mar 1, 2010)

Ulmus Americana, American Elm.


----------



## donthraen (Mar 21, 2010)

*your tree*



ChipDoogle said:


> Wonder If anyone can tell me what this big boy tree is. My guess was red oak, as it had that pinkish swirl thru the middle. You can see the endgrain on a couple of the pics. It's the first series of pics on the link. The neighbors told me it had been struck by lighting 7 years ago, so it was good and dead by the time we got to it. Don't you just love when people put stuff off, aside from a small ding on the edge of the garage all went well. The sections would just explode when you took them. There were quite a bit of cottonwood in the area, but for being dead 7 years it was still way to heavy for that. Anyways if anybody has any idea what kind of tree this is I would be interested to know. It is was in the Indianapolis area.
> 
> Thanks, Ryan
> :newbie:
> ...


youre tree is a malburary not a cottonwood


----------



## donthraen (Mar 21, 2010)

*your tree*



ChipDoogle said:


> Wonder If anyone can tell me what this big boy tree is. My guess was red oak, as it had that pinkish swirl thru the middle. You can see the endgrain on a couple of the pics. It's the first series of pics on the link. The neighbors told me it had been struck by lighting 7 years ago, so it was good and dead by the time we got to it. Don't you just love when people put stuff off, aside from a small ding on the edge of the garage all went well. The sections would just explode when you took them. There were quite a bit of cottonwood in the area, but for being dead 7 years it was still way to heavy for that. Anyways if anybody has any idea what kind of tree this is I would be interested to know. It is was in the Indianapolis area.
> 
> Thanks, Ryan
> :newbie:
> ...


youre tree is a mulberries not a cottonwood
we have them allot around hear locust has more pink to red cottonwood is yellowishishwhite oaks and maples Tanish elms white mulberries are hard and a good burn for heat


----------



## xraydaniel (Mar 26, 2010)

Butternut . . . actually prolly not since I just noticed the grain pics.


----------

